# Oildri



## Seagul (Mar 27, 2008)

anyone used this stuff?


just bought some.



HOW THE HECK DO I GET THIS STUFF CLEAN!?!?

ive been rinsing and rinsing and rinsing.. i even took a window screen off to screen the stuff..
still getting merky water..


guidance please! haha


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Never heard of it for a substrate. Is this the stuff they put on shop floors to soak up oil spills?

Anyway, let it it a couple days in the tank to see if it clears on its own.

-Dave


----------



## Seagul (Mar 27, 2008)

its currently in buckets, as my tank is currently up and running with fish and plants.


just trying to get this stuff as clean as possible before i swap it in the tank.


its supposedly similar to SMS or made by the same company? 

my initial thought was it looks like kitty litter... but once wet it has a consistancy like fluorite.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had SMS and though it looked pretty murky after 1 rinsing. But, the instructions said to rinse only once (came from aquariumplants.com as their plant substrate) so I put it in. The tank was cloudy for a couple days and gradually cleared up on it's own. 

My bet is that you've rinsed it well enough (if it's the same type of stuff).


----------



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

Seagul, if you get this worked out and in a tank, can you post some pictures?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

i tryed this in my nano cube, i had aquatic potting soil thru the whole tank which is clay that is fired in a kiln, then i added some oil dri to the back to make a slope because i ran out of aps. you can wash that stuff forever and you will never wash it clear from what i noticed. i think the reason may be that the clay that oil dri is made of possible isnt fired in a kiln, not 100% sure but is the only thing i can think would be the reason it wont wash clear. i have heard of people using special kitty brand plain kitty litter in the red bag from walmart not sure but might work better than oildri. i am currently trying the potting soil layer under gravel layer to see how this dose.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I have some of this in a 14g hex that only has Ghost Shrimp in it. After a few days the water was clear but the substrate still moved even with just the brush of a shrimp. Fast forward about 10 days, the substrate barely moves now and is a bit softer. 

Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

If you can't it to work try river sand. I just sifted it and put it in the tank. Cost only $3 from landscaper.


----------

